# POS Systeme de caisse



## Ever Green (28 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela fait plusieurs mois déjà que je cherche un POS (point of sale) cad prendre les commandes depuis un ipad (s'agissant d'un restaurant), si vous connaissez des logiciels abordables, je suis preneur.


----------



## MJF (28 Mai 2011)

il y a ça :
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/ambur-restaurant-point-sale/id408723017?mt=8
en Français et gratuit .
Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches....


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2011)

Je ne pense pas que ce genre de logiciel, s'il existe, soit disponible sur "l'Apstore" grand public.
Mais plutôt dispo dans la filière hôtelière... C'est vers cette famille qu'il faudrait orienter tes recherches.
Si déjà tu connais un restaurant qui utilise l'outil pourquoi pas le contacter ?
Tu peux aussi contacter "l'Apstore" entreprise ici:
http://store.apple.com/fr-business
Et leur poser la question.


----------



## glabeus (28 Mai 2011)

J'étais certain de l'avoir lu quelque part. J'ai donc cherché et trouvé :

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/2011-02-16-ipadcafe16_ST_N.htm

Malheureusement ils ne citent pas le nom de l'app. Alors j'ai continué :

http://highimpactdigital.com/news/new-ipad-restaurant-ordering-program-launched/
http://www.isispos.com/

Il y a même eu un sujet ici : http://www.igen.fr/ipad/l-ipad-prend-les-commandes-au-restaurant-suite-et-fin-38942

et aussi :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/news...r-remplacer-les-serveurs-dans-les-restaurants

Dernière ligne de l'article , 2 applis : Waiters Notes Pro et WaiterOne

Sur l'Appstore (américain) il y a WaiterOne, mais pas en langue française
Waiters Notes Pro ne devrait pas te convenir (il envoie la commande par e-mail !)


----------



## Ever Green (28 Mai 2011)

ok merci, mais il y a pléthore de ce genre de solution qui laisse le client prendre sa commande, mais ensuite pas d'encaissement possible, sans passer par leur systeme derrière qui est couteux sans offrir aucune autres options (internet, musique)
je pense que je vais garder mon logiciel actuel sur mac et faire une connection vnc avec l'ipad


----------

